# How to change clutch master cylinder



## bill132hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys 
Can anyone put me onto the link on How to change the clutch master cylinder on my quattro 225.
Cheers Bill.


----------



## bill132hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone????????????????????


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

bill132hotrod said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone put me onto the link on How to change the clutch master cylinder on my quattro 225.
> Cheers Bill.


Google is your friend  
http://audi-diy.blogspot.com.br/2007/11 ... ement.html
or
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... jHYr60bsDw

HTH

Mark.


----------



## bill132hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheers Mark

Much apprieciated


----------

